# Working part-time as an university student



## indosaxon (Dec 27, 2015)

*As an Indian citizen enrolled at an university, am I allowed to work remotely and part-time for a US-based company?*


I know that foreign students in Germany, especially those from outside EU, are not permitted to take up freelancing assignments. The employment I've found isn't one, though. Unlike a freelancing gig, my job isn't a one-off project but rather will be an ongoing employment; and I'll be allotted a company email I.D. and a specific designation as well. Also, the period of work will not exceed the stipulated 240 half days. It's just that I'll have to work online. I've got a valid National visa and a residence permit as well. So my question is, can I accept this job offer? As a foreigner thousands of miles away from my home, legal trouble is the last thing I'd like to get myself into  Secondly, if I can, then do I need to file income tax returns by myself? My income will be well below the €450/month limit. Thanks a ton in advance


----------

